# Happy Birthday Otaku!!!!!!



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wanna wish a Happy Birthday to Otaku!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Otaku!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!! :jol: :jol: :jol: :jol: :jol:


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Ghoul Day Gary!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Have a vonderful day Otaku! :devil: Hope ya get lots of cash for props!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Do something fun today, and I hope you get some cool gadgets.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, everyone! My wife got me an awesome new scythe for the Reaper - I'll get some pics up soon. It's sooo much better than the plastic one he's been holding for the past couple of years!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy birthday Otaku. Sounds like your wife did you right!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

HappyfreakingBirthday Mr. O. 

Hope your day is full of surprises. 

And I just talked to the wife, she wants you to use the new scythe on the weeds in the backyard.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey *Happy Happy Birthday!!! *I hope its a good one.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy birthday, Gary!! Hope you have fun!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday Gary! Congrats on the scythe!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy birthday Otaku, I hope you had a great time.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

happy Bitrthday おたく..
good present ya got ...good wifey


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday to our most electronically gifted friend.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Happy birthday, I'll have one for ya!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Hope you had a wonderful birthday! Cool present too!


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday Otaku!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday To You


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yo! Happy B-day, man!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Happy really late b-day.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day 
Late as always


----------

